# How Long Does a Fursuit Take to be Created?



## deeryme (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi everyone  *waves*

So I am very much new to furrydom, and I am seeing some conflicting bits of information and am now quite confused.

I was seeking to know how long it takes to make a somewhat standard toony fursuit with digigrade (is that how it is spelled?) padded legs? I am starting to think about having my fursona created, but just wanted to roughly know time estimates. I know it can vary among fursuit makers, so am just really after a rough guideline. 

Thanks in advance for any help and information


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Oct 6, 2014)

Depending on the maker, expect at least 8-12 months. My current fursuit commission is expected to take 12 months.


----------



## deeryme (Oct 6, 2014)

That long huh? A year roughly was what I was seeing but some info I had seen turned them out much faster, while some were over a year. 

Thanks for the info! Much appreciated


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Oct 6, 2014)

deeryme said:


> That long huh? A year roughly was what I was seeing but some info I had seen turned them out much faster, while some were over a year.
> 
> Thanks for the info! Much appreciated



It does vary widely. When you get price quotes from makers, ask them what the wait time is. Most are open about it.


----------



## Lucidus (Oct 8, 2014)

Really depends on the creator and how popular they are. I'm waiting on scribblefox Onefurall and total time estimated is around 2 years.... but its worth the wait for me.


----------



## Zenia (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah it all pretty much depends on how big the queue is ahead of you. Customers at my shop always seem to forget that. The wait time on my alterations is one week (though if they pay more sometimes I can let them jump the queue if I have extra time) but when I say that I almost always hear them say "It takes THAT LONG to hem a pair of pants?!" ... Well, no, but there are like 75 pairs ahead of you so I have to do them first.


----------



## shotaprince (Oct 9, 2014)

Curious on a slightly different version of this question. If making a fursuit yourself (I'm an experienced costumer), approximately how long does it take? I've made costumes in a few months, but I don't know if a full fledged fursuit is more time extensive. I'm wanting to go to Further Confusion in January, and I'm wanting to make at least a partial by then.


----------



## Hojozilla (Oct 10, 2014)

shotaprince said:


> Curious on a slightly different version of this question. If making a fursuit yourself (I'm an experienced costumer), approximately how long does it take? I've made costumes in a few months, but I don't know if a full fledged fursuit is more time extensive. I'm wanting to go to Further Confusion in January, and I'm wanting to make at least a partial by then.



That simply depends on you!  Since you're an experienced costumer it might take you a month or less? I'm not even sure how accurate my guess is because I don't know how fast you work or if you have to devote some of your time to school/work or uh... yeah! other stuff! So Mmhm. Everything varies! Sometimes I can pump out a body suit in under two weeks. Heads can take me from 2 or 3 days to a whole week. But everybody is different try not to rush!  And twerk from your heart!


----------



## Bornes (Oct 27, 2014)

shotaprince said:


> Curious on a slightly different version of this question. If making a fursuit yourself (I'm an experienced costumer), approximately how long does it take? I've made costumes in a few months, but I don't know if a full fledged fursuit is more time extensive. I'm wanting to go to Further Confusion in January, and I'm wanting to make at least a partial by then.



Seems most fursuit makers I've seen take a couple days to do a partial. Maybe a month for a full suit.


----------



## Foxxpaw (Oct 28, 2014)

IF you have the time to work on a suit without having to work a day job...it's much quicker. I've done a fitted full in a little over a month for a friend and a partial in about a week or so...but this is before I had a day job...now? I barely have time to work on suits T_T


----------

